# Nuova Simonelli Premier Maxi



## dblshotmike (May 28, 2013)

Morning

I recently purchased a Nuova Simonelli 2 Group Machine, stripped it down ordered, dropped everything that is copper and brass in acid, ordered new parts that needed replacing but have hit a snag on finishing it and I need someone with the expertise knowledge to help me.

I am in Newcastle Upon Tyne. Is there any techies up in the North East that can help me?

MIke


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's the problem?


----------

